
Cure for all types and stages of cancer in four years - mathoff
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fizvestia.ru%2Fnews%2F668274&edit-text=
======
JPLeRouzic
It would be fantastic if it was possible. I am not a doctor but I have several
observations: (1) Curing all types of cancer is a huge claim. Cancer might be
a catch word for hundred of unrelated diseases. A single cure is unlikely. (2)
Cancer cells evolve continuously. Their altered DNA are spread along a
spectrum and are changing continuously. (3) Heat shock proteins correct
misfolded proteins, what is the relation with cancer? A contrario, why
diseases implicating misfolded proteins are not mentioned?

